# Fixed blades vs. mechanicals and field points..results video



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I just came accross this on You Tube and thought that I would share. ha ha

Kidding! I put this together with the many tests that I have been doing lately. I am sure that my friends will treat me kindly and know that I am an honest person and would not cheat my results. My friends who don't know they are my feinds yet might be more sceptical and possibly brutal until they get to know me. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Maybe it is time to tune that LX or get a new bow, that is one worthless group! :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

He did say he was getting old...

Good work Scott. It looks like you on a post ATA show high. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

north slope said:


> Maybe it is time to tune that LX or get a new bow, that is one worthless group! :mrgreen:


 :roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Maybe it is time to tune that LX or get a new bow, that is one worthless group! :mrgreen:


I wonder what would happen if I were to shoot a struthers. :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time to tune that LX or get a new bow, that is one worthless group! :mrgreen:
> ...


You would dump that LX and enjoy life to the fullest!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I heard all they are is a Blowtech with a different paint job... :?


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you are missing so many variables. Aside from human error. Which I dont question weather you were pulling shots.

Is the point that your broadheads are shooting the same as your feild tips? 

Because It isnt a suprise that if you shoot 12 diffrent arrow they will fly 12 diffrent ways.

I have had a lot of luck with every top of the line broadhead getting tight groups. (Thunderheads, Muzzy, G5,). I think a well tuned arrow/broadhead will make as tight of groups as you would ever need.

As for mechanical vs fixed. Mechanicals provide a easy tune. But also has the chance of equiptment malfunction in my opinion. (rubberbands, tiny srews, hinging or sliding parts)

I mean mechanicals have there place. But its not like If your wounding deer its because your fixed blades are inferior. Its because you are. Tune and practice.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

What a worthless video and waste of time. There is nothing scientific about his "test". Why didn't he shoot 4 arrow of all other brands, take the spread and change the sight to hit where he wanted? All he showed was that his bow is sort of tuned for Epeks.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

toasty said:


> What a worthless video and waste of time. There is nothing scientific about his "test". Why didn't he shoot 4 arrow of all other brands, take the spread and change the sight to hit where he wanted? All he showed was that his bow is sort of tuned for Epeks.


So why adjust your bow back and forth between field tips and broadheads? Why practice with broadheads and dull them? I agree you can get your bow tuned pretty close between fixed blade broadheads and field tips, but it usually takes a lot of work. I would rather throw on one tip practice with what I hunt with, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

The beauty of this worthless waste of time video is that maybe a well tuned bow will shoot fixed blades better than mine did (even though I had just had it tuned the day before the shots) but it shows that if your bow is not in tune like some are questioning, the broadheads that I am shooting hit in the same place as field points whether the bow is tuned or NOT! 

Maybe that means that it wasn't a waste of time.............I guess i owe you 9 minutes of your life back. Sorry. :mrgreen:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

No offense elk22 but this test really doesnt convince me either. I have shot fixed blades for years and have been totally satisfied with the accuracy. I do have to tune my bow well for them but when my bow is tuned good, field tips hit good too. Come up with a better test..I want to see how strong the epic is on bone.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

elk22hunter said:


> The beauty of this worthless waste of time video is that maybe a well tuned bow will shoot fixed blades better than mine did (even though I had just had it tuned the day before the shots) but it shows that if your bow is not in tune like some are questioning, the broadheads that I am shooting hit in the same place as field points whether the bow is tuned or NOT!
> 
> Maybe that means that it wasn't a waste of time.............I guess i owe you 9 minutes of your life back. Sorry. :mrgreen:


You only owe me 5 minutes, I didn't finish it. I guess I expected a lot more based on your opening statements. No big deal. I've done some similar "tests" myself, however, I quickly realized that these "tests" are insufficient to draw any meaningful conclusions without a bunch of arrows and repetition. I can shoot a group of fixed blades just as well as mechanicals and neither are as good as field points, but they are close. When I switch back and forth, all I need to do is adjust the sight a bit to compensate for the change in POI. Kudos for taking the time to videoit. Most of us are too lazy or busy to do the same thing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I found the video interesting, especially the "flyer" arrow part. ah....I am familiar with those.  

Not bad shooting for 45 yards either.

Good luck.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Tough crowd, sorry 22 better luck next time.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> worthless waste of time video


I'm not so sure it was a worthless video. Although I'm not a fan of mechanicals, there's no denying they fly like field points and they kill. 22's point about tuning you bow to your arrows is very important, fixed or mechanicals.

By the way 22, I watched it twice, you owe me 18 minutes :mrgreen: .


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> > worthless waste of time video
> 
> 
> I'm not so sure it was a worthless video. Although I'm not a fan of mechanicals, there's no denying they fly like field points and they kill. 22's point about tuning you bow to your arrows is very important, fixed or mechanicals.
> ...




That made me laugh. :mrgreen:


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats why I dont like carbon arrows. You cannot tune your braodhead to them. 
Epoxy and they are set no further ajustment. Hot melt and aluminum is very user friendly. And you can spin test and align every arrow in the quiver. With fixed blades a proper alignment is more important than having a well tuned bow. IMO.  

On another note. I havent been able to shoot that many broadheads into one target at a time. Since I was 12. :mrgreen: Cut fletchings or worse broken heads.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've got a potentially dumb question. How do mechanicals fly in windy conditions vs. fixed blades? I've noticed that in gusty conditions my fixed blade arrows will "plane" into the wind sometimes. And on that point, the perfectly still windless range never truly imitates the condition I find at 9000 feet where it gets windy every afternoon. Just curious.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I've got a potentially dumb question. How do mechanicals fly in windy conditions vs. fixed blades? I've noticed that in gusty conditions my fixed blade arrows will "plane" into the wind sometimes. And on that point, the perfectly still windless range never truly imitates the condition I find at 9000 feet where it gets windy every afternoon. Just curious.


This is just my opinion, but the more wind the closer you need to be or simply not shoot. Most mechanicals are going to fly better in the wind than fixed blades because there is less surface area to contact, but no arrow or broad head is immune to wind.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

I will actually just say THANKS and interesting video. I dont understand the need to question every single detail of every single post. It is just one hunters experiment, does not mean it is right or wrong. I wish i was a god of gods when it comes to hunting like some of you. :roll: By the way i shoot muzzys. Nice video elk.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

elk22hunter said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it is time to tune that LX or get a new bow, that is one worthless group! :mrgreen:
> ...


You wouldn't have any test results except a bunch of holes through that ol beat up deer target, the block behind it and the hay bales too... and that's with all those heads. 

BTW Scott, we really need to upgrade that Little bity goose and get you into a buckle instead of velcro, that alone will tighten up your groups a bit as a matter of consistancy.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > north slope said:
> ...


Are you kidding? I can't afford to Robin Hood that many arrows. I shot league 2 nights ago in Wyoming and shot a 398 out of 400 and the only one that missed was an arrow that was in on an angle 1/2" out because of a deflection off from another persons arrow that was in.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry to be stupid and dumb, but where can i get me some of these broadheads? i will most likely draw a books archery deer this fall and would like to try some of these out here this spring/summer.

thank you!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> sorry to be stupid and dumb, but where can i get me some of these broadheads? i will most likely draw a books archery deer this fall and would like to try some of these out here this spring/summer.
> 
> thank you!


online at epekhunting.com or at Utah Archery Center. I think you might be able to get them at Jake's in Orem as well. Pretty sure a few other local shops have them too...


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I think if you took a bow and shot those same arrows through a hooter shooter it would silence this mob!

It would at least take all the human error out of the equation!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

We tried that but I was more consistant. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I agree. I would like to do that but am only missing a Hooter Shooter. That is different than the Hooter Scooter that is talked about on Bob and Tom, right?


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i believe his bow is set up to shoot the epek head so it is not totally uncommon for other head to have that kind of flight out of his bow. this test really showed nothing. except that a mechanical will fly pretty true. I think this test had been done like a million times. shoot waht you will have the most confidence in. imo


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Top of Utah Archery in Logan has Epeks in stock too...no thanks to Scott or G at UAC for hooking us up though :evil: JK Scott ang G... you guys are great. Yes Jakes will have them cause they distribute and that's where I got em.


----------

